# Northren pike?



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I caught 9.56 lbs and it is very first time northren pike and I filled both side but still bone inside and it seem need special way to filled it? I grew up in salt water fishing and last yr tried fresh water....so I cut half and put in freezener and how can I cook them... it is pretty thick meats


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey fishunt...Nice sized fish ya got there.Those bones are Y-bones...shaped like the letter Y. There is a way to cut them out if I can find the pictures and directions Ill e-mail it to you.Also just be carful and with a sharp knife you can cut the bones out in one long strip...you waste a little meat but it sure beats picking them out while eating. 
As for cooking just roll them in beaten eggs and milk,then in seasoned flour or cracker crumbs and fry in oil........very tasty.Good luck


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thank u and I didnt know I got hook Northren Pike I was try out for walleye and I caught white bass , sauger ( look alike walleye ) and northren pike for less half then go home .. I was hunting all day that day hahaha I will try that but seem pain in a$$ to filled "Y" bones I dont know how so I filled and freezen them :wink:


----------

